
Amazon Key - chenster
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wn7DBdaUNLA
======
damm
Trying to solve the package theft problem by giving Amazon access to your
front door.

I won't applaud this; smart locks are not new.

and like this is your front door; once they have physical access to your
premises all your previous forms of security have failed and you have
absolutely no control over said situation.

> Sure I maybe paranoid but damn it's my front door!

